# Welcome to the Education Forum



## gafftaper

Hello and Welcome to Control Booth’s Education Forum,

ControlBooth was founded on the principles of educating others. Everyone has something to learn and something to teach, from the 14-year-old high school student, to the 33-year-old industry professional, to the 65-year-old community theater volunteer. The Education Forum is a place for people to discuss the academic side of the entertainment industry.

If you are a student this is a place to discuss what you are learning in school. If you are in the process of choosing a program or course to enter it’s a great place to discuss your decision. If you have already made the decision of where to attend please share your thoughts here for the benefit of others. Either way please visit the College Demographics Collaborative Article. In that article you will find a list of colleges and CB members who have have attended, so you know who to contact for more information. If you aren't on that list please sign up.

Obviously not everyone will be happy with their educational program and we do not want to turn this into just a collection of complaints. If you have constructive criticism feel free to post them here. If your concerns relate to an individual teacher we ask that you not use any names. If you have issues with a particular institution’s program please be specific and as objective as possible. Any posts that sound like attacks, slander, or just whining will be deleted immediately.

This forum is also for educators. It’s your opportunity to discuss curriculum, teaching strategies, and techniques for making it through productions with your sanity.

Finally, this forum is the place to discuss career development, applying for jobs, resumes, portfolios, and preparing for interviews.

Posting Guidelines
1) Please make sure that you take a moment to familiarize yourself with Controlbooth's site wide FAQs and Terms of Service (TOS) before you start posting. If you have any questions concerning either of those documents or this FAQ please feel free to contact a CBmod or a member of the Senior Team.
2) Before asking a question please make sure you do a search first as many topics have already been covered.
3) When posting a question please give as much detail as possible
4) The CB forums are read by a variety of adults and industry professionals. Please practice your own professionalism by not using internet slang or abbreviations. Also pay attention to your grammar and spelling (you never know what conversation or connection could potentially lead to opening a door for your career).

Forum Mod
As your forum Moderator I spent 5 years teaching High School followed by 8 years as a Community College T.D. and Part Time Faculty. These days I manage a very busy High School performing arts center and act as T.D. for the drama program. Please feel free to contact me or any other CBmod or Senior Team member with any questions.
*Gafftaper*


----------

